# which one would u pick for ur tank?



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

trying to decide which one i wanna get for my LAST tank, so its gotta be a good one.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

OSCARS RULE!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What size is the tank g'na be?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It really depends on what you have IMO. I mean, I keep piranhas and love my piranhas, my rhom is my favorite of my fish but I don't have an interest in any more piranhas because I already own two tanks. Likewise, my green terror is a fantastic fish but I won't be getting any more central american cichlids because I already have a great one. Variety is absolutely what has kept me interested in this hobby, I have periods where some of my fish I only give enough attention to feed them and change their water on time and don't have any interest in them at all, and then they will be my favorite fish a few months down the line. My next tank is going to be either a fahaka puffer or african cichlids, simply because its different than what I've already done.

If I were you, I'd go africans if your 55 are centrals, or a green terror or Oscar if your cichlids are africans.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

if the tank is 55g id get africans cant wait to get mine. im gettin 4 Aulonocara stuartgranti in a few weeks


----------



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

75gallon,
but its gonna be by itself with the exception of the africans


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

hmmm i'll change my vote to texas then. they're also amazing fish but stay a little smaller than an oscar. more suitable for a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

ya same here since i didnt know what size tank it was gona be i picked green terror but since its a 75 g id choose oscar has well.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

In a 75, I'd go with a big male Green terror. Much better looking IMO than Oscars, and more aggressive and interesting.
If the tank were any smaller than a 75, I'd go with assorted Africans.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Since it's a 75 gallon.

None of the above.

I vote flowerhorn.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

a flowerhorn needs more space than an oscar, and green terror..and probably a texas cichlid too.

id got for an FH, but any of the other fish will fit too.

go for a crazy african setup.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

for a 75 id do a fh or a red devil.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

nothin beats a green terror


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o if its 75 ill go wit the oscat then


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> It really depends on what you have IMO. I mean, I keep piranhas and love my piranhas, my rhom is my favorite of my fish but I don't have an interest in any more piranhas because I already own two tanks. Likewise, my green terror is a fantastic fish but I won't be getting any more central american cichlids because I already have a great one. Variety is absolutely what has kept me interested in this hobby, I have periods where some of my fish I only give enough attention to feed them and change their water on time and don't have any interest in them at all, and then they will be my favorite fish a few months down the line. My next tank is going to be either a fahaka puffer or african cichlids, simply because its different than what I've already done.
> 
> If I were you, I'd go africans if your 55 are centrals, or a green terror or Oscar if your cichlids are africans.
> [snapback]1096149[/snapback]​


I totaly agree with ! variety is really needed to keep interest in the hobby !

with a 75 g i'll go with a big green terror or like mettle has said a flowerhorn !


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

A 75g full of Africans would be pretty baddass.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> A 75g full of Africans would be pretty baddass.
> [snapback]1097111[/snapback]​


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

a FH or a texas or a midas if you're keeping it alone


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

would this work, a fh 2 cons and 2 jds


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

King Oscar said:


> would this work, a fh 2 cons and 2 jds
> [snapback]1097183[/snapback]​


In a 75? Definitely not.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn that would be a nice looking tank id like to try that 1day if i get a huge tank. or a red devil a pair of cons and jds


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

GT for sure, best cichlid IMO


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

maybe the FH and 2 smaller cons...then the FH would get big and eat them.lol.

my FH is fine with the cons, after the original scrap over territory, all is happy in my tank, apaart from the case of the dissappearing danios.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Puff said:


> maybe the FH and 2 smaller cons...then the FH would get big and eat them.lol.
> 
> my FH is fine with the cons, after the original scrap over territory, all is happy in my tank, apaart from the case of the dissappearing danios.
> [snapback]1098614[/snapback]​


the only time my flowerhorn chases the con is at feeding time when the con is "stealing" his food


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

well i guess it lives up to his name lol


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> o if its 75 ill go wit the oscat then
> [snapback]1096838[/snapback]​


Me too. They are great, have lots of personality and are good looking also. But that is just my opinion and a matter of taste :nod:


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

well any decicions yet?


----------



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

well i wanna go with the green terror, an adult male tho, but all they have around here is juvies and it would have the whole 75 to itself


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

King Oscar said:


> well i guess it lives up to his name lol
> [snapback]1099106[/snapback]​


hahah your right


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> well any decicions yet?
> [snapback]1099926[/snapback]​


Get a juvie and grow it... Buy some other fish to fill in the tank for the time being. Giant danios, silver dollars, female cons are all good choices. Then if the time comes where you wanna get rid of any, do so... The silver dollars may be worth a few bucks if you can grow them enough.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

get a pair of cons or a pair of jd's and the gt and the tank will look alot better if u dont want the whole tank to himself, get him some partners, im sure some cons or some jds and a gt will be good for life


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Oscar, of course.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

depends on the africans......... fronts and calvus i say go for it..... just a mix of em id say go with some texas


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i change my opinion to Africans. get africans man. they are great!!!

ive had my tank set up for a few weeks now, and its quickly becoming my favourite tank. i dropped in some bloodworms and it was like a freakin piranha feeding frenzy! i couldnt believe it, so i kept dropping bloodworm cubes in, and they didnt ease off on the aggressiveness. it was awesome.

the other great things about africans are 1. they are so colourful. 2. they're very active. 3. you can slightly overstock, which i find makes the tank a lot more active. 4. there's such a huge variety of fish in every lake that you can never get bored.

i keep finding these wierd little fish. but i love them!

here's a really quick snap of my african tank. sorry for the utter shittyness. i need to clean the front...lol
View attachment 84090


that little bastard in the bottom left is the rowdiest SOB in the tank. julidochromis marlieri...he's insane.

one of the shellsdwellers will be chilling in a shell...and this guy goes and grabs the thing and pulls it out. he also loves to chase the neolamprologus cylindricus away from the food.

i think he also killed off another juli...but i cant even find the body...anywhere?!?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

def get the oscar...they have way more personality than a gt, and africans arent as "cool" as larger cichlids. you will def be happy if u get an oscar


----------



## cccordero (Oct 3, 2004)

well i think i am gonna go with the gt..
probally one from pedro!


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

oscar man...great personality


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

africans*.*


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

cccordero said:


> well i think i am gonna go with the gt..
> probally one from pedro!


I would get a baby Texas and about 8-10 baby africans about 1/2 the size. You'll have to lose a couple Africans along the way but have a killer centerpiece Texas who's use to Africans when he gets bigger. Colors will be great.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha. I love how this topic always gets brought back up.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

No south american tank can compare to an African tank. Here is my 90 gallon.. Tomorrow i'll try to post a few pics of my 200 gallon tank. The colors on these fish are just unbelievable.. Very often when people see the tanks they think it is saltwater. Here are a few pics


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

wild oscar for aquascape.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Jewel Species tank


















And they only cost like $4.00!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

TEX

So pretty and great personality.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i would go with africans. there all nice and colorful, especially the frontosas! or if you want a single fish, try goin for a flowerhorn? or maybe a red devil cause they look really nice when fully grown!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

SmallTankBighopes said:


> No south american tank can compare to an African tank. Here is my 90 gallon.. Tomorrow i'll try to post a few pics of my 200 gallon tank. The colors on these fish are just unbelievable.. Very often when people see the tanks they think it is saltwater. Here are a few pics


i am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous of your amazing peacocks

what varient are they? is the 2nd pic a rubences? also how is it that you succeed in having more then 1 male colour up in a 90 gallon? i want to make my 75 gallon into a show tank for male aulonocara but everyone says only 1 male colours up but some how you have a few in there looking GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishcrazee1218 (Jan 8, 2006)

I would add a few of these guys. I have 2 groups and they are nice.










Albino Protomelas fenestratus "Taiwan Reef"


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

oscars are great fish to keep.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oscars get big fast and are messy. and also are common as hell. be different and get something a little less common and something you can different colours.............smalltankbighopes is a prime example


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

cccordero said:


> 75gallon,
> but its gonna be by itself with the exception of the africans


I have a strong preference for CA and SA cichlids... but 75 is a nice size for an african tank.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

True Female red terror. Festae


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

start a group of frontosa in the 75 gallon then upgrade tank later for them


----------



## The Mean Machine (Aug 2, 2006)

Green Terror All Day :nod:


----------

